# 1947 compax paratrooper.



## redline1968 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pick this up this afternoon. I wasn't really into these but the woman said it was her moms she had the opportunity to pick this up during her service for the navy in the shipyard. It's a 1947. I bought it because of the story and the amazing condition it is in. Every part is original including the us chains. Still has some gold pinstripes left on it. Thought someone here would enjoy seeing a survivor bike.


----------



## Boris (Mar 28, 2014)

Glad you got it Mark! Seemed like a very good price. I was surprised to see that it was still for sale today. Very nice to see some close up pictures of this very nice bike. Thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Dave... I  was the first on it. She called in order of emails she received late in the morning. I Wasn't going to get it till I saw it in person.  99% of the original paint is on it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 29, 2014)

A great survivor. I especially like the handlebar nut lever. I've never seen one like it on a Compax. Most of the 47's I've seen have just a nut. I'm not sure if the factory ran out of the proper levers or what the deal was. I wonder if this was a factory improversation or a customer one.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 29, 2014)

No idea.  She said they were given the opportunity to purchase these before the public was to get them. She rode it but it's never been out in the rain.


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 29, 2014)

*Nice!*

That is cool. I'd like to find one of those handlebar nuts. My '46 just has a standard nut on it. I wonder if maybe the lever-style ones got broken on bikes that were used and abused and were replaced with regular nuts by their owners.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 30, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> That is cool. I'd like to find one of those handlebar nuts. My '46 just has a standard nut on it. I wonder if maybe the lever-style ones got broken on bikes that were used and abused and were replaced with regular nuts by their owners.





I don't think this is the case. Of the 3 46's I have two are missing the lever but the nut is identical (only without the lever) to the one used by the factory. I see no evidence that a lever was ever welded on them. If the lever did break off why would the owner go through the trouble of buying a new nut? 

My working theory is at some point in 1946 the factory ran out of the levers and simply shipped bikes out without them to meet the demand. I don't know if this is true but I'm wondering if the lever on this bike was a temporary factory fix until the correct levers came in.


----------



## neighbor (Apr 3, 2014)

my '46 that's for sale here in NH with no nut handle and no evidence there ever was one


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice bike. 
I am looking for an extra frame collar if someone has a spare.


----------

